# Arrow Recommendation



## BowRod (Apr 24, 2003)

Decided I am going to build some arrows strictly for Field shoots and longer range shooting. I know this question gets asked a lot but I'm looking for some good, un-biased arrow recommendations based on experience. I'm looking at small diameter shafts to avoid the arrow carnage that can happen at a shoot; smaller than the standard .244" shafts. I've shot 4 field shoots before and I'm looking to get into it a lot more next year. Have been in competitive 3-D for 15 yrs. so I'm not new to shooting just really like the field shooting. Considering trying ACE's, Nano-XR, Pro-Field, Medallion Pros. or ACG. I would rather pay for quality than buy something just because it's a good value. If the Nano-Pros and Pro Tours are really that much better than the rest then don't hold back on telling me about them either. Mention what length, points & vanes work well with the shafts you like best. Thanks guys...3-D'er looking to join your gang so don't leave me hangin'!


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I have Nano XR's and Victory VAPS. The biggest selling point for me for the XR's is the fact you can get tool steel tips for them. The stainless that all companies use for their target points is very soft and can bend and crack the arrow when they hit a pin solidly. Not a problem with the tool steel tips.

The VAP's I bought were the .003's. They were consistent in spine but varied quite a bit in weight. This is not suppose to be a problem with the .001's.

My next set of arrows will be the VAP V1's.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BowRod, Welcome to the really dark side....of field archery...lol!!

PROs: I have been shooting primarily Carbon Express Medallion Pros with very good results. The MPs have a large spine selection and are very easy to tune. A very good field arrow. I have also just picked up a set of Carbon Express Nano XRs (cut from both ends to ensure tighter tolerance with straightness) and plan to shoot those for FITA events (can we say wind???) as they are thinner diameter than the Medallion Pros and tipped with heavier points. The jury is still out on those, but in practice, they seem to fly very true, but so far I have not noticed much of a performance difference between the two in protected wooded conditions--may be a totally different story if shooting in an open field. Both types of arrows are very durable, relatively affordable, and, if equipped with pin nocks, can take a pounding at a target very well. 

CONs: I had not had such luck with Easton ACEs as I found them to be very brittle and would sometimes fracture at the back ends just from being shot from the bow or would split if hit broadside by another arrow. I also trialed Victory VAP .001s for a short time, but while they were very consistent in spine, their weights per shaft were all over the board. When I contacted Victory about this I was told that they were aware of the issue, but were not in a position to make any changes at that time.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

montigre said:


> BowRod, Welcome to the really dark side....of field archery...lol!!
> 
> PROs: I have been shooting primarily Carbon Express Medallion Pros with very good results. The MPs have a large spine selection and are very easy to tune. A very good field arrow. I have also just picked up a set of Carbon Express Nano XRs (cut from both ends to ensure tighter tolerance with straightness) and plan to shoot those for FITA events (can we say wind???) as they are thinner diameter than the Medallion Pros and tipped with heavier points. The jury is still out on those, but in practice, they seem to fly very true, but so far I have not noticed much of a performance difference between the two in protected wooded conditions--may be a totally different story if shooting in an open field. Both types of arrows are very durable, relatively affordable, and, if equipped with pin nocks, can take a pounding at a target very well.
> 
> ...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ccwilder3 said:


> Boy! I hate to hear that.


So did I... Many of the spot shooters in my area who were trialing the VAPs moved on to better options. I do have to state that this was a couple of years ago and they may have corrected the problems, but it did not leave me with a warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## BowRod (Apr 24, 2003)

What nock systems seem to work best? I've been looking at the G-Pin nocks and Beiter pin nocks but like direct fit / bushings over pins. I realize this is not an option for some of the shafts.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

BowRod said:


> What nock systems seem to work best? I've been looking at the G-Pin nocks and Beiter pin nocks but like direct fit / bushings over pins. I realize this is not an option for some of the shafts.


I'm using the G-pin-nocks and like them fine for pin nocks; But I wish I could get a taper insert and use the old style glue on's for the skinny arrows.
G-nocks are my favorite nock.


----------



## BowRod (Apr 24, 2003)

No one liking the Easton stuff?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

BowRod said:


> No one liking the Easton stuff?


I have shot LightSpeed 3D's, and am currently shooting ACE's.
I think I like the ACE's better, jury is still deliberating.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have shot cxmedallions ,nano xr's, ace's, lightspeeds,i personally like the goldtip 35/55xt's they seem to group and fly better than I can hold lol and not to steep in price


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Worth a look at black eagles new X impact......

A bit less money than others 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> I have shot cxmedallions ,nano xr's, ace's, lightspeeds,i personally like the goldtip 35/55xt's they seem to group and fly better than I can hold lol and not to steep in price


Can those GT 35/55 be set up for G-nocks?


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Can those GT 35/55 be set up for G-nocks?


Yes goldtip has a uni bushing out for their arrows now . I'm going to switch over as soon as I'm out of pin bushings and nocks.they will be a little heavier than the pins but I think they will out last them by far


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Can those GT 35/55 be set up for G-nocks?


Yes. Gold Tip makes bushings for the arrows now, so you aren't "stuck" with just pin nock bushings or the push in nocks anymore. The 35/55 should take the .246 uninock bushings from Gold Tip. I really like them in my ULPro 600's. All the .246 shafts take the same components.

Gold Tip also makes a "uni-type" bushing for their XXX's, too.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I see the confusion with bigger arrow sizes, typical for 3d people, but once your shooting confidence is up on level the shaft OD is not a gamechanger anymore. The smaller shaft size will make you work harder and eventually will pay back the effort.
CX nano XRs are pretty much up there the higher border line before the pro level... 
Last year I had to decide to separate my shafts, Field and FITA not to shoot the same arrows, the Field is way more abusing (i.e. shooting same spot from different angles).
So, I had some leftovers nano XR 450s (28" with 100 g points) these using now for Field, and nano XR 410s (29.5" with 120 g points) for FITA. Some say for longer distance shoots better have longer carbon size ?!?
- nano pro's or protours for Field? well, if you can afford...but if you go and shoot big tournaments a one season may be a real long time to keep them in good shape 
- nano XR's will be fine for Field, make sure you have aggressive FOC (tools steel points) and a high-end fletching 2" plus length in helical, me personally started hating the wraps because of refletching.... (just did a full dozen after last week tournament). For FITA add here a heavier point for sure, in wind or rain will be a big help.
- nocks....in past years I've spent several hundred bucks for nocks only buying in batches of 100 (I am not going to elaborate all the brands here)....until started using Beiter pin-out-nock in simetrical, they are calling these "Hunter". These are press fit over both the nock pin and the shaft as well....Best money I've spent on nocks for ever....Since last summer I broke maybe 20 ??? in total (I've won 4 tournaments and the Ontario Championship this summer just to picture where I use them) comparing to previouse "any-all name" nocks what I was buying in 100s per season.....
- so, this season, I shoot both the Field and FITA, with two arrow spine sizes, on the same bow, and, with the same sight !!!! I have two sight tapes one for XR 450's and one for XR 410's on both sides of my sight vertical bar...I have two 29mm scopes (black eagle and shrewd) preset for quickswap on my Shibuya Ultima...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Yes goldtip has a uni bushing out for their arrows now . I'm going to switch over as soon as I'm out of pin bushings and nocks.they will be a little heavier than the pins but I think they will out last them by far


That's excellent news. I will be looking for some of those GT's at seasons end. Hopefully these ACE's will be in good enough shape that I can sell them to fund the GT's. 
How do the GT's hold up otherwise? (having vanes stripped for re-fletching, hammering into celotex, or a block of wood)


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> That's excellent news. I will be looking for some of those GT's at seasons end. Hopefully these ACE's will be in good enough shape that I can sell them to fund the GT's.
> How do the GT's hold up otherwise? (having vanes stripped for re-fletching, hammering into celotex, or a block of wood)


They hold up great I'm still shooting the same arrows I shot all year last year ( except for one  they are tuff that's for sure I have broke a few right behind the point in celotex targets I've had all brands of arrows do that tho


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> They hold up great I'm still shooting the same arrows I shot all year last year ( except for one  they are tuff that's for sure I have broke a few right behind the point in celotex targets I've had all brands of arrows do that tho


I think celotex is the biggest hindrance to me shooting a particular club. SG has converted most of theirs, Sherwood needs to follow suit.

Celotex is an arrow killer!

Glad to see you aren't working today. (Well except for Jake's Auto project) How's that coming?


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I think celotex is the biggest hindrance to me shooting a particular club. SG has converted most of theirs, Sherwood needs to follow suit.
> 
> Celotex is an arrow killer!
> 
> Glad to see you aren't working today. (Well except for Jake's Auto project) How's that coming?


Motor is almost done waiting on the intake and carb . tranny will be done next week then it's interior time lol it's all coming together just taking a ill longer than I thought


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Easton used to make an insert bushing that fit in a G unibushing and would take a glue on nock. This would also fit ACE, ACG, Navigator, Carbon One, and Medallion Pro shafts. Maybe Lancaster has some in a drawer somewhere.

Larry Wise used to sell Phantom shafts that were .244 and he sold bushings to fit the shafts that had a full taper for glue on nocks but had a groove to cut the tip of it off for use of G nocks. maybe Larry still has some. You would glue them in your shafts and then cut at the groove with your arrow saw. Then, of course, dress up the cut a little.


----------

